# First DSLR Advice



## PromptSpace-Kushal (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,

It's time for me to upgrade from a Bridge camera to and DSLR. Cameras I have used in the past are the SX120IS, Finepix S3300.

Now I am looking for an entry level DSLR- Please advice me to choose among D3100 or EOS1100D

The 1100D has 2 variant with different lenses on Flipkart, what's the major difference between both?

The models:

Nikon D3100 SLR: SLR: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Canon EOS 1100D SLR: SLR: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Canon EOS 1100D SLR: SLR: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

hmm performance wise nikon D3100 is better...if u can extend a bit get canon 550D at 29k its too good deal


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

D5100 is also priced same as 550D


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

thats great nac then maybe D5100 is better


----------



## PromptSpace-Kushal (Sep 19, 2012)

Cameras seems to be cheaper in ebay. So I have decided. Help me choose amongst these. Would be grateful if you can explain what are the advantages on the one you suggest over the others.

Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera With 18-55mm VR Lens | eBay

Canon EOS 550D Kit EF S 18-55mm IS II Lens With MFG Warranty | eBay

Nikon D3100 DSLR Camera with 18-55mm VR Lens | eBay

New Canon EOS 1100D DSLR Camera + EF 18-55mm IS II Lens + 4GB + Case | eBay


----------

